# Three Lucky Winners - First Twenty Posts Entered - Halloween Raffle



## HalloGeekHalfrican

This is awesome! Hopefully I'm a winner *fingers crossed* 
You're super cool for doing this!


----------



## Icepick

Sure why not. Raffles even for trinkets are always fun.


----------



## chinclub

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Windborn

Sounds like fun!!
Just bought the oh-so-cheezy Megashark vs Mechashark today in fact XD


----------



## nicolita3

love raffles


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Love a raffle and I feel lucky


----------



## ferguc

May the luck of the banshee bless me! Thnx


----------



## vwgirl

I'm in. So ready for the Halloween season.


----------



## Kyriotes

I'm in. I think. Am I in?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

TA, you're up to it again, awesome, I'm in, even if I don't win, thanks for doing this, it's real nice of you.


----------



## dbruner

It is awesome of you to do this. I love raffles!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

What a good idea, how fun !!


----------



## printersdevil

Any Halloween item is cool. thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## LadyMage

Cheese? I love cheese!


----------



## spiney99

You had me at cheesy dvd movie haha.


----------



## Sidnami

I'll try it. Thanks.


----------



## TRENTWOOD TERROR

I think this is great something fun! Thanks.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm in (I think)!!

Even if I didn't make the list in time, I still wanna say thanks for doing this.


----------



## corby

Am I too late to join the fun???


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

This is such a great idea! I hope I'm not too late to join.


----------



## tomanderson

There we go! That's twenty. I will turn on the random number generator and pick the winners in a short while, then will message those people. Thanks for playing, everyone! I am also adding an additional winner, so there will be four lucky winners out of the twenty.


----------



## Deadview

Hey not fair, I'm 22. I was at the beach yesterday, sitting out in the beautiful sun, having an ice cold beverage. Watching the waves roll into the shore, checking bikini's.........never mind.....


----------



## tomanderson

LOL. Well, here are the winners:

1 HalloGeekHalfrican
17 TRENTWOOD TERROR
6 TnHorrorFan
20 CzarinaKatarina

I have messaged these folks about their spook packets.

Thank you to everyone for participating!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Congrats to all the winners and a special thanks to TA for putting this together


----------



## tomanderson

Thank you, Scorpion. I love doing these things, it really gets me in the Halloween spirit...


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for doing this TomAnderson. What a great little boost for everyone!


----------



## tomanderson

If there was a way we could bob for apples online, I would totally do that too!!


----------



## chinclub

Congrats guys!! I hope you will post pics of what you get.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Thank you for doing this! What a wonderful idea!


----------



## dbruner

Congratulations to the winners and thanks for the raffle!


----------



## Icepick

Congrats to the winners!! And thanks for the chance! This made it so instead of jotting down ideas and mulling them over in my head, I actually got started on some stuff. Got my learning skeleton made while waiting for the results. Lol


----------



## corby

Thanks for the chance to be in the raffle.


----------



## tomanderson

I got so excited, I went down to the local Halloween store today and bought some small toys to toss into the envelopes. I may do another raffle in a little bit, too...


----------



## zero

How can one not enjoy free stuff, especially Halloween stuff !


----------



## spiney99

Tom, thanks for the chance and starting to get us all officially started into the season!


----------



## ferguc

Thanks for the raffle congrats to the lucky winners


----------



## tomanderson

Trentwood Terror, check your PM box, there is one more detail I need before I can send you your prize!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Tom, it came! Thank you! I love it! I'll have pics up soon! That was exactly the Halloween spirit that I needed at the end of a long week!


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Thanks got it in the mail yesterday and will try to post them. Now I have some more stuff to add to my desk At work


----------



## tomanderson

Awesome! The three winners all got their packages. (There was a technical issue with #4.) So far, folks seem happy. That's everything I could ask. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## printersdevil

I got mine, too! At first it was a mystery!!1 I could not figure out who the package was from. At first I thought I had ordered something and forgot about it. lol

It is a cool Big Screem TV video Volume II Funny Bones. There was a not inside stating: Sending you Best Halloween Wishes and signed by his real name.







Somehow I missed that tomanderson gave me his real name when I sent my address. Like I said, I was trying to figure out if I ordered and forgot or what. lol

I even went to his Facebook page and left a message. Then a little while ago it hit me that it must be this package. I have not picked my mail up for a couple of days. It has been too hot and I jus didn't get it in. So, in this time, it slipped my mind that I had won a gift in the drawing.

Tomanderson is a very talented and interesting person.


Thank you so much for the video and the printouts of your work. You rock, man!!!!

Love the cool spider and the skellie plastics and the fold up horror box. It makes me think of a popcorn box in miniature and the fortune teller bucks are awesome!!! They fit right into my theme. I have a perfect bottle for the poison label, too.

tomanderson, it was really interesting Googling you and your work. Such great and fun things you do.


----------



## MrMordrid

tomanderson said:


> Awesome! The three winners all got their packages. (There was a technical issue with #4.) So far, folks seem happy. That's everything I could ask. Thanks again guys!!


PM sent Tom and Thanks!


----------



## tomanderson

Thanks Mordrid, we'll get your prize out shortly!


----------

